# Solar Wax melting filter?



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Anyone got a better idea for a filter paper? Been using a paper towel, just wondering if there is a more re-useable thing, like some sort of fine-mesh steel or something... Guess that wouldn't filter as finely though... Just wondering out loud here. Thanks!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I just use some of Kare's old nylons/panty hose.

 Al


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> I just use some of Kare's old nylons/panty hose.
> 
> Al


Do you use anything with a finer mesh or is that it? The paper towels get gummed up pretty quick, but they yield some pretty clean wax. I am thinking this fall I can make some firestarter out of them...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No that is it and I only use them when doing capping wax and selling as cosmetic grade.

 Al


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> No that is it and I only use them when doing capping wax and selling as cosmetic grade.
> 
> Al


 Ok Al thanks for the info. Any advice on what to do with moldy combs? The aftermath of an absconding event/ hive beetle massacre. Think it might still be suitable for candle wax? Or just torch it during the next bonfire...
I don't like the idea of wasting, but I also don't like using unclean or contaminated product... Wouldn't be selling the candles or that wax either.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just melt it all down any wax you can as you said make candles, bullet lube if you cast, lube nails before driving them in hard woods, rub on sticky draws, mix with mineral oil and make boot water proofing and 1001 more things.

The stuff left after the melting put in the garden as it is good for that. The frames scrape clean then soak them 3 or 4 days in a 4:1 bleach mix then rinse and store for later use.


 Al


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

I use just a piece of alu screen wire in the solar melter.

Then when doing further processing for high end products I use a piece of pellon from the fabric shop.

Sometimes I boil the wax with water to clean old wax a little better.
Let cool in the pot, dump the water on the compost pile.


----------

